# water pressure gauge for my 25hp mariner



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 97' 25hp mariner 2-stroke and don't know what water pressure PSI range for the motor....

All I found is 0-15 PSI or 0-30 PSI? Anybody know which one?

I'm planning to order a electric or hydraulic jackplate when I can.

I already have a lenco mini trim tabs and 4 blade double cupped propeller.

I have a gheenoe LT15 with 25hp mariner and I ran into alots of shallow mud airboat trails and salt marsh canals I'm worry about my water presssure is not pumping enough water for my 25hp motor, so that's why I need it.

Let me know which one.....thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Recommended that you call the outboard dealer
for the correct pressure range model to install.

http://www.diy-boat.com/content/view/151/49/


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

im thinking your motor will/should pump more than 15 psi, in normal operating conditions......more like 20...i would think a 0-15 would be pegged out all the time....but bretts advice is best...im just speculating...ive never had a gauge on a 25, never really thought i needed one, in fact, my motor man laughed at me once when i wanted to install one...his words were "thats what the pee hole is for..." this is tiller use, btw..if you have a console and remote steer, i can see where the "pee-hole" method is not as practical...


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

btw...id be interested in hearing how that "double-cupped 4 blade" is working for you...i tried a "worked" 4 blade on my setup...didnt work for me...im running a 3 blade with lots of cup...

i too have a 2 stroke 25 merc....


----------

